# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Καινούργιο εκτροφείο...Με πάνελ πολουορεθανης..

## kostas salonika

Καλησπέρα ..
Δύστυχος εκεί που έχω τώρα τα πουλιά είναι στο πατρικό μου δεν βολεύει λόγο αποστάσεις 7 χιλιόμετρα μακριά και λόγο ότι τα πουλιά τα μισά τα βλέπει ο ήλιος τα μισά όχι και γενικά δεν είναι σωστά ετσυ πως είναι τώρα ..
Σκέφτομαι να κάνω καινούργιο εκτροφείο σε ταράτσα ..
Σκέφτομαι με σίδερο κατασκευή για σκελετό και πάνελ πολυουρεθάνης 4cm πάχος και πλαϊνά αλλά και οροφής με 1 πόρτα και ένα παράθυρο..πως σας ακούγεται;;αρνητικά και θετικά ;;

Και άμα κάποιος κάνει καταγγελία θα έχω θέμα με αυτήν την κατασκευή ;;
Δεν θα είναι χτιστό με τούβλα ...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Κώστα,έχω την εντύπωση πως και αυτό θέλει άδεια.

----------


## kostas salonika

> Κώστα,έχω την εντύπωση πως και αυτό θέλει άδεια.


Ανδρεα κάποιος γνωστός που είχα ακούσει που είχε περιστέρια είχε κάνει χτιστά κουμάσια και του έκαναν καταγγελία και έφαγε πρόστιμο.μετα τα έκανα σοδεροκατασκευή και δεν είχε θέμα ..τώρα δεν ξέρω τι να πω ..
Πρέπει να ρωτήσω σε πολύ οδό μια ;;σε μηχανικό ;;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Κώστα ρώτα καλου κακού γιατι υπάρχουν αρκετοί 'να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα'... Στη συνέχεια υπολόγισε πόσα κλουβιά θα είναι το μέγιστο που μπορεί να φιλοξενήσει και τη διάταξη για να υπολογίσεις διαστάσεις και κόστος. Ότι χρειαστείς εδώ είμαστε 

Μπαλκόνι δεν παίζει?

----------


## kostas salonika

> Κώστα ρώτα καλου κακού γιατι υπάρχουν αρκετοί 'να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα'... Στη συνέχεια υπολόγισε πόσα κλουβιά θα είναι το μέγιστο που μπορεί να φιλοξενήσει και τη διάταξη για να υπολογίσεις διαστάσεις και κόστος. Ότι χρειαστείς εδώ είμαστε 
> 
> Μπαλκόνι δεν παίζει?


Θα ρωτήσω ναι πρώτου κάνω το παραμικρό γιατί καλοθελητές υπάρχουν πάντα ....
Δεν θέλω να κάνω κάτι πολύ μεγάλο 3χ3 είμαι οκ ...
6 κλούβες του μέτρου για καρδερινες που θα μπουν 3 πάνω και 3ης από κάτω  5 ζευγάρια έχω τώρα το ένα σε 90αρα κινεζική .
Και 5-6 ζευγάρια καναρίνια σε ζευγαριστρες...
Πιστεύω να είμαι οκ σε 3χ3
Δεν θέλω να φύγω σε παραπάνω μέτρα για κοστολογικούς λόγους ...
Μπαλκόνι δεν παίζει είναι στενά πολύ άσε που είναι γεμάτο δεκαοχτουρες και έρχονται συνέχεια στο μπαλκόνι μια καρδερινα είχα φέρει και ερχόταν συνέχεια πάνω στο κλουβί τις..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Ρώτα ένα μηχανικό Κωστα για σιγουρα,αν και φοβάμαι το κόστος για να το δηλώσεις θα είναι μεγαλύτερο από το κατασκευαστικό κόστος.Δεν μοιράζεις κανά καναρινάκι στην γειτονιά να τους καλοπιασεις ; Και για τα κλουβιά που θες να βάλεις νομίζω ότι 3χ3 είναι μεγάλο,βολευεσαι και με μικρότερο να βγάλεις και τα λεφτά του μηχανικού . 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

> Ρώτα ένα μηχανικό Κωστα για σιγουρα,αν και φοβάμαι το κόστος για να το δηλώσεις θα είναι μεγαλύτερο από το κατασκευαστικό κόστος.Δεν μοιράζεις κανά καναρινάκι στην γειτονιά να τους καλοπιασεις ; Και για τα κλουβιά που θες να βάλεις νομίζω ότι 3χ3 είναι μεγάλο,βολευεσαι και με μικρότερο να βγάλεις και τα λεφτά του μηχανικού . 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Το θέμα είναι ότι θέλει 100% άδεια ...
Για ένα τέτοιο σε μέγεθος που χρειάζομαι είναι 200€-300€ όσο θα βγει περίπου και όλοι η δουλειά τις κατασκευής ...

Από εκεί και πέρα άμα κάποιος στην γειτονιά έχει πρόβλημα με τα πουλιά από φασαρία η από σκουπίδια (νήματα-πούπουλα ) αυτά εννοώ σκουπίδια θα πρέπει τα πουλιά να φύγουν την προσήμου με η μέρα όχι την ίδια ...
Είναι ένα ρίσκο μεγάλο που μπορεί να μην έχει πρόβλημα η οικοδομή αλλά να έχει η διπλανή η μπροστινή η πισο και πάει λέγοντας ...

Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω ...η θα πρέπει να σταματήσω με τα πουλιά η ανγκαστικα μα το κάνω εδώ και οτι γίνει 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Αν θεωρητικά δεν είναι κλειστό απ όλες τις πλευρές θέλει άδεια? Θα σε βόλευε πχ με σιτα σε κάποια πλευρά για να μη θεωρηθεί κτίσμα?


Ξανά σκέψου τη λύση μπαλκόνι και ας ειναι στενό (το δικο μου είναι 1 μέτρο και έχω βάλει 60 εκ. περγκολες). Αλλά και δω εξαρτάται απο καλοθελητες...

----------


## ΜΑΝΩΛΙΟΣ

Για μένα λοιπόν αν το κόστος για να είσαι νόμιμος είναι τόσο όσο λες κάντο νόμιμο.Ας καθυστερήσεις που λέει ο λόγος ας χάσεις και μια χρονιά προκειμένου να γλιτώσεις το άγχος και μόνο.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Δεν παίζει μπαλκόνι δύσκολο ...
Θα γίνει στην ταράτσα..εκεί που θα γίνει δεν θα ξεχωρίζει και πολύ από το κουβούκλιο που υπάρχει είδη στην ταράτσα ..
Το θέμα είναι άμα προκαλέσουν τα πουλιά 
Κάποιον να το ψάξει και να μην θέλει τα πουλιά και να γίνει η καταγγελία ..
Το θέμα και εκτός καταγγελίας είναι και άμα έχω θέμα γενικά με τα πουλιά ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

